# Home Depot fires man for "Under God" pin



## ryano (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/breakingnews/sfl-button-fired-bn102609,0,3892174.story


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks like he broke the dress code?

Anyway, this just gives me another reason to shop at Lowes.


----------



## telco guy (Oct 26, 2009)

Makes me wish I didn't own any of their stock!


----------



## BCPerry (Oct 26, 2009)

Randy said:


> Looks like he broke the dress code?
> 
> Anyway, this just gives me another reason to shop at Lowes.



X2. Think I'll be emailing the Home Depot today telling them that my family will not be back.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 26, 2009)

> Then, last month, when he started bringing his Bible to work, Keezer says his manager confronted him about the button.




I would bet this statement has more to with the story then we are reading here...


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 26, 2009)

Dominic said:


> I would bet this statement has more to with the story then we are reading here...



I would agree....and while I don't agree with the outcome, he was going against company policy.


What was HD supposed to do?  Just overlook it?  

What happens when another employee want to wear a pin that has a different political/religious message?

Tough call in my opinion.  

Sounds like HD did what they had to do. Gave the man a choice.  He chose to be a martyr.


----------



## CRT (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm with you rj. HD has its policy and this man made a choice. Have to admire him for making a stand and trusting God to take care of him. And I can't fault the HD manager for enforcing company policy either. We should see more of this type of thing happening, but unfortunately most professing "Christians" in America practice nothing more than watered-down religion.


----------



## earl (Oct 26, 2009)

And the OP makes much ado about  nothing . A little time ,thought and reasoning should have drawn the same conclusion as rj and Cal. As is, the OP just gives more reason to label some as Alarmists.


----------



## K80 (Oct 26, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> I would agree....and while I don't agree with the outcome, he was going against company policy.
> 
> 
> What was HD supposed to do?  Just overlook it?
> ...



Precedent was set the previous year or so that he had worn it without incident.  To fire him out of the blue for something he has been doing from almost the day he was hired is wrong. 

Let’s not forget that, as he mentioned, it is customary for HD to give employees 4 or 5 warnings for dress code infractions.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 26, 2009)

K80 said:


> Precedent was set the previous year or so that he had worn it without incident. To fire him out of the blue for something he has been doing from almost the day he was hired is wrong.
> 
> Let’s not forget that, as he mentioned, it is customary for HD to give employees 4 or 5 warnings for dress code infractions.


 



> Fishel says the company gives employees several warnings when they violate the dress policy before terminating them.


 
Not 4 or 5 but several.



> But Keezer says, "It never crossed my mind to take off the button because I'm standing for something that's bigger than I am. They kept telling me the severity of what you're doing and I just let God be in control and went with His plan."


 
The key word is "kept" 

They kept telling him, but he was not going to it. Which is fine he stood his ground and they fired him.


I have an odd feeling that he started bringing his bible and maybe felt the fire to share, at which point they asked him to stop, and he likely did not want to.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 26, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> I would agree....and while I don't agree with the outcome, he was going against company policy.
> 
> 
> What was HD supposed to do?  Just overlook it?
> ...



Like it or not, we all have to agree with you.
People in the military aren't allowed to wear holiday pins or Jesus pins.  That doesn't mean a person should not join the Marines.
I wonder if the apostles wore pins?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 26, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> I would agree....and while I don't agree with the outcome, he was going against company policy.
> 
> 
> What was HD supposed to do?  Just overlook it?
> ...



I agree, except for the part about not agreeing with the outcome.  But then once you explained yourself, it looks like you actually do agree with the outcome.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 26, 2009)

God tells us to render unto Him what is His, which is our spirit and heart....and to render under Caesar what belongs to Caesar which is abiding by rules and regulations whether we agree or not.

Just like abortion, the law of the land says it is legal, I cannot dispute that even though I disagree with it. God knows where my heart is. If I can change some minds, good, if I can't I cannot go against the law of the land because God tells us not to.  Nonetheless, it is on the head of the choice maker to have an abortion and no one else. 

Just because alchohol is legal doesn't mean I can/should drown myself in my sorrows daily...I'll pay for it if I choose to do so, one way or another.

So if my work asks us not to wear any kind of advertisement, or revealing clothing, or piercings all over my face with the implanted horns on my forehead, then I won't do it, and that includes a pin. What I wear does not make me what I am....God knows who I am, pin or not.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 27, 2009)

Anybody have an Email Address for home depot ?


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 27, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Anybody have an Email Address for home depot ?



Too lazy to go to homedepot.com and click the contact us icon at the top of the page  or did you just want everyone to know that you were going to be writing an e-mail


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2009)

What if.....no let me change that.......when the gooberment tells you to put a 666 on your forehead will you render unto Caesar?



mtnwoman said:


> God tells us to render unto Him what is His, which is our spirit and heart....and to render under Caesar what belongs to Caesar which is abiding by rules and regulations whether we agree or not.
> 
> Just like abortion, the law of the land says it is legal, I cannot dispute that even though I disagree with it. God knows where my heart is. If I can change some minds, good, if I can't I cannot go against the law of the land because God tells us not to.  Nonetheless, it is on the head of the choice maker to have an abortion and no one else.
> 
> ...


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 27, 2009)

Randy said:


> What if.....no let me change that.......when the gooberment tells you to put a 666 on your forehead will you render unto Caesar?


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 27, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Too lazy to go to homedepot.com and click the contact us icon at the top of the page  or did you just want everyone to know that you were going to be writing an e-mail



Did you get bit by a bug out in the wooods or something ?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 27, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Too lazy to go to homedepot.com and click the contact us icon at the top of the page  or did you just want everyone to know that you were going to be writing an e-mail









Well done sir


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 27, 2009)

Randy said:


> What if.....no let me change that.......when the gooberment tells you to put a 666 on your forehead will you render unto Caesar?



While I see your point, there is a line that has to be drawn to stop being pushed around by the govt. But this is not the govt, its home depot, a job, with rules. You cant go to work and not give them 100% and think you have satisified God, I just dont see it, God expects you to give your best there also. Ive seen some come and go and they were using company time they got paid to do company business to witness and fall short of doing their job. Time and place for everything.

What would your email say if you wrote HD should they fire someone for wearing a satanic button?? As a business establishment, you cant advertise "equal" if your going to accept one and not the other.

 I admire the dude for standing up for his faith, but he should have considered that everyone is not Christian and your not getting a free ticket for being one.


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2009)

I agreed earlier that the guy broke a rule.  It is just that mt.woman got in to talking about Ceasar and the government and having to abide by their rules.  I do see it differently working for a company.  You abide by their rules or find another job unless of course you believe in unions.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 27, 2009)

Randy said:


> I agreed earlier that the guy broke a rule.  It is just that mt.woman got in to talking about Ceasar and the government and having to abide by their rules.  I do see it differently working for a company.  You abide by their rules or find another job unless of course you believe in unions.



gotchya


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 27, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Did you get bit by a bug out in the wooods or something ?



Nope....just hit the post button before I hit the usual backspace key

Honestly though...what was your purpose of your post?  Why not just put, I'll write them...or better yet, go to www.homedepot.com and hit the contact us link without posting or telling a soul?  Are you seeking approval from your online peers?

oh..here's an e-mail addy for someone at homedepot

arthur.blank@homedepot.com 

p.s.  he's the founder


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 27, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Nope....just hit the post button before I hit the usual backspace key
> 
> Honestly though...what was your purpose of your post?  Why not just put, I'll write them...or better yet, go to www.homedepot.com and hit the contact us link without posting or telling a soul?  Are you seeking approval from your online peers?
> 
> ...




Come on guys.


.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 28, 2009)

Yet another reason why I will shop at Lowe's instead.

DB BB


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 28, 2009)

Randy said:


> this just gives me another reason to shop at Lowes.





Double Barrel BB said:


> Yet another reason why I will shop at Lowe's instead.
> 
> DB BB



Okay...maybe I'm just stirring the pot here...but really, do you both think Lowe's is any better?

I just don't understand how people boycott one store over the other.  It would be very hard to purchase goods from stores that didn't support unBiblical causes.  I'm curious how you justify spending money at Lowe's over HomeDepot.


----------



## steeleagle (Oct 28, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> God tells us to render unto Him what is His, which is our spirit and heart....and to render under Caesar what belongs to Caesar which is abiding by rules and regulations whether we agree or not.
> 
> Just like abortion, the law of the land says it is legal, I cannot dispute that even though I disagree with it. God knows where my heart is. If I can change some minds, good, if I can't I cannot go against the law of the land because God tells us not to.  Nonetheless, it is on the head of the choice maker to have an abortion and no one else.
> 
> ...



Do you mind if I steal this paragraph?  This is so well said!!!


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 28, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Okay...maybe I'm just stirring the pot here...but really, do you both think Lowe's is any better?
> 
> I just don't understand how people boycott one store over the other. It would be very hard to purchase goods from stores that didn't support unBiblical causes. I'm curious how you justify spending money at Lowe's over HomeDepot.


 

Firstly... they openingly support "partners" of their employees with benefits, just as if they were married like you and I.

Secondly, Well for one.. I can't stand Home Depot's stores... to me they seem to be a mish-mash of things here and there....

Thirdly, now they discriminate on basis of religion.

Fourthly... If I find out that Lowe's is doing the same thing, I will no longer shop with them.

We are called to be "Good Stewards" of what God has given us(i.e. our money, time, etc.), I try to be as good as I can... I fail, but I don't give up, I keep trying...

Those are my reasons...

DB BB


----------



## gtparts (Oct 29, 2009)

OK, now.

So the point of this whole thing is????


Oh yeah.......pins.

Well, I say, "The more, the merrier!"


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 29, 2009)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Firstly... they openingly support "partners" of their employees with benefits, just as if they were married like you and I.
> 
> Secondly, Well for one.. I can't stand Home Depot's stores... to me they seem to be a mish-mash of things here and there....
> 
> ...



I gotcha....good reasons, but I'd venture to say that 90% of fortune 500 companies...probably even fortune 1000 companies do the same thing with "partner benefits."

Just did a little google search at some of the big companies that do this.....

Daimler Chrysler
GM
Ford
Coca Cola
General Mills
Pillsbury
Honeywell
IBM
CitiGroup

Again...not saying that it is right, but you'd have to climb in a hole if you were not to spend any money at a place that didn't somehow support an "unBiblical" cause.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 30, 2009)

Randy said:


> What if.....no let me change that.......when the gooberment tells you to put a 666 on your forehead will you render unto Caesar?



Uh no and I won't have an abortion either, just because it's legal.

Are you questioning what God ask us to do when He ask us to render unto Caesar? Talk to Him about that, not me. I agree with very little the government does, but I render my taxes, I abide by the speed limit, I don't buy and sell drugs, I can drink but don't. 

Why would you think I'd take the 666? Doesn't it say that whoever doesn't will be of God and beheaded....I'll take the beheading.

Besides what's your point?


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 30, 2009)

steeleagle said:


> Do you mind if I steal this paragraph?  This is so well said!!!



Thanks I'm glad you get it.
Use it as much as you want...

This thought process helps me to remember that even though I live here and have to live by the laws of the land, I don't have to agree and thank God I have a choice, at least for the time being. Also helps to keep my panties out of a knot about what the government does allow people to do. I'm responsible for my own actions and that's it.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 31, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> I gotcha....good reasons, but I'd venture to say that 90% of fortune 500 companies...probably even fortune 1000 companies do the same thing with "partner benefits."
> 
> Just did a little google search at some of the big companies that do this.....
> 
> ...


 

Just maybe, if all "Christians"(and I mean Real "Christians" not people that say they are and really aren't) would stand up and not purchase things from these companies, then just maybe we can force them out of involving themselves in the culture war....

Most of those listed I have never and done business with them... and I certainly try not to do business with companies I know do those kinds of things...

I know it can seem overwelming but we can make a difference with where we choose to do business...

DB BB


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 31, 2009)

Problem is, as I see it, muslim employees wear their dresses and headgear in the stores. Same thing or worse as far as advertising a religion.
How many muslims have been fired?

I sold all my Home Depot stock for a loss years ago, I shop at Lowes


----------



## Dominic (Oct 31, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Problem is, as I see it, muslim employees wear their dresses and headgear in the stores. Same thing or worse as far as advertising a religion.
> How many muslims have been fired?
> 
> I sold all my Home Depot stock for a loss years ago, I shop at Lowes


 
Right and if being Baptist meant you were required by religion to wear cheap polyester suits and white fake leather shoes they could not fire you for it, just like they can not fire you for taking off Reformation Day as a religious holiday. It's called religious discrimination at that point. The problem this guy faced was there was no precedent, no history of his religion requiring him as an article of faith to wear a pin. 

Do you really think he was fired for the pin? 

You are going to take the MSM word on this one?

Why is it far worse?

Would you have the same problem with a Jewish man wearing a kippah at your local Home Depot?


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 31, 2009)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Just maybe, if all "Christians"(and I mean Real "Christians" not people that say they are and really aren't) would stand up and not purchase things from these companies, then just maybe we can force them out of involving themselves in the culture war....
> 
> Most of those listed I have never and done business with them... and I certainly try not to do business with companies I know do those kinds of things...
> 
> ...


Its just to big BB. Remember the Proctor and Gamble product list? Christians wanted to boycott their products because of who they are and what they support. You literally would need to make your own soap, toothpaste, etc. grow your own food and lumber to get away from all these companies.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 31, 2009)

Also those of you who refuse to shop or buy from companies or use their products. Check out this list of pro homosexual companies. You drive a Ford, GM, drink Coke or even use Microsoft????

http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=52052


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 1, 2009)

Dominic said:


> ?
> 
> Would you have the same problem with a Jewish man wearing a kippah at your local Home Depot?



Absolutely not, I repect Jews

It's the cult of violence and the followers of the child rapist muhamed that I have the problem with.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 1, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Absolutely not, I repect Jews
> 
> It's the cult of violence and the followers of the child rapist muhamed that I have the problem with.


 
Well at least you admit to being a bigot


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 2, 2009)

Dominic said:


> Well at least you admit to being a bigot



Would that be the correct term?

A group attacks your country, calls you an infidel, they want to enslave you or kill you per their "holy book" and that makes me a bigot? Let's don't forget kidnapping and videos of decapitation with a knife. Bigot? 

Guess I should invite them over for dinner like Obama


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Nov 2, 2009)

Spotlite said:


> Its just to big BB. Remember the Proctor and Gamble product list? Christians wanted to boycott their products because of who they are and what they support. You literally would need to make your own soap, toothpaste, etc. grow your own food and lumber to get away from all these companies.


 
Can't never did anything. No corporation is too big not to be humbled by their customers... It just takes the willingness to do it, and then actually doing it...

Soap, not that hard to make...

Toothpaste is not hard to make either... just might not tastes minty fresh...

Already grow most of our own food....

and I know an independent lumber mill not far from here that I could get lumber at...

There is a saying... "Where there is a Will, there is a Way."

DB BB


----------



## packrat (Nov 2, 2009)

*well*

They won't be getting any more of my money, It does have on it "In GOD We Trust", I wouldn't want to offend any of the candied-tailed executives that made that policy. Maybe I can pay them in Pesos, NAH, They can just let their import garbage rot on the shelf as far as I am concerned. The man had been wearing the button for how long? Must have offended a Terroist and he complained. Buncha bleedin' heart pacifists.

IF YOU ARE IRRITATED BY THESE ACTIONS PLEASE LET THEM KNOW WHAT YOU THINK, OR YOU CAN SIT ON YOUR CAN WHILE THE SOLDIERS AND THEIR FAMILIES BEAR THE BURDEN OF FREEDOM. CAN YOU FIND THE TIME TO VOICE YOUR OPINION?

calling us at 1-800-553-3199 

faxing us at 1-877-496-9470 

e-mailing us at customercare@homedepot.com


----------



## Dominic (Nov 2, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Would that be the correct term?
> 
> A group attacks your country, calls you an infidel, they want to enslave you or kill you per their "holy book" and that makes me a bigot? Let's don't forget kidnapping and videos of decapitation with a knife. Bigot?




How Muslims have you met?

How many have you had a conversation with?

How many have you walked past and called  “raghead” or “towelhead” under your breath? 

How Muslims have walked past you calling you an “infidel” under their breath?




Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Guess I should invite them over for dinner like Obama



You should not bend over like our current President, you also make yourself look just as irresponsible when you label an entire group based on a few members.


I’ve been blamed for things my ancestors did before, and so have you. We have also been blamed for things radicals have done in the name of our God, do you think you are any different then Rosie O’Donnell? She said "Radical Christianity is just as threatening as radical Islam” she made a stupid blanket statement about two groups she knows little to nothing about, how are your statements any different? 

Yes I think bigot fits like a thong. It is a hard term and one that is hard to come to terms with, I did it a long time ago.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 2, 2009)

With so many of you being so untrusting of the media and their reporting why do you take it as statement of fact that this “pin” was the reason he was fired? 

Do you really think that he is giving the whole story? 

Do you really think that Home Depot is giving the whole story?

Is the Sun Sentinel that well known for its straight forward and unbiased reporting that there is no reason not to trust them?


----------



## Israel (Nov 2, 2009)

Gee, if I had any advice for Lowes...it would be...hire this guy. And make it very public that you are doing so.
But that's only if I had any advice for Lowes.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 2, 2009)

*Retaliation is in order*

Just start shopping at Lowes!


----------



## packrat (Nov 2, 2009)

*here you go*



Dominic said:


> With so many of you being so untrusting of the media and their reporting why do you take it as statement of fact that this “pin” was the reason he was fired?
> 
> Do you really think that he is giving the whole story?
> 
> ...



I spoke with Corporate Home Depot this morning and they told me that he was fired for not following dress code, due to the button. I gave them a piece of my mind "old time religion style" and also gave them a history lesson on how they couldn't operate as a free business if it wasn't for God fearing soldiers who paid the price so that we are not a communistic government controlled country. He said that he appreciated the soldiers, the U.S. and even GOD. I told him that their company had a strange way of showing it, and that I will be taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 2, 2009)

packrat said:


> I spoke with Corporate Home Depot this morning and they told me that he was fired for not following dress code, due to the button. I gave them a piece of my mind "old time religion style" and also gave them a history lesson on how they couldn't operate as a free business if it wasn't for God fearing soldiers who paid the price so that we are not a communistic government controlled country. He said that he appreciated the soldiers, the U.S. and even GOD. I told him that their company had a strange way of showing it, and that I will be taking my business elsewhere.


 
Great if you could send me (PM if you like) the name of the person you spoke with, I would like to speak with them too.


----------



## packrat (Nov 2, 2009)

*Here You Go*

call 1-800-553-3199, press 1 for english, then press 5

James 4:17
Therefore to him that knoweth to do good, and doeth it not, to him it is sin.​


----------



## Dominic (Nov 2, 2009)

packrat said:


> call 1-800-553-3199, press 1 for english, then press 5


 
Anyone specific I should talk to?


----------



## packrat (Nov 3, 2009)

*Nope*

You get a person that takes your info and will ask for your name and address if you choose to give it, I did.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 3, 2009)

packrat said:


> I spoke with Corporate Home Depot this morning and they told me that he was fired for not following dress code, due to the button. I gave them a piece of my mind "old time religion style" and also gave them a history lesson on how they couldn't operate as a free business if it wasn't for God fearing soldiers who paid the price so that we are not a communistic government controlled country. He said that he appreciated the soldiers, the U.S. and even GOD. I told him that their company had a strange way of showing it, and that I will be taking my business elsewhere.


 


packrat said:


> call 1-800-553-3199, press 1 for english, then press 5


 


packrat said:


> You get a person that takes your info and will ask for your name and address if you choose to give it, I did.




So if I understand this you called “Corporate Home Depot” and “they”, meaning the random low level phone answerer likely sitting in India, told you the employee was fired for not following the dress code. You gave, the random low level phone answerer likely sitting in India, “a piece of your mind old time religion style and also gave them a history lesson on how they couldn't operate as a free business if it wasn't for God fearing soldiers who paid the price so that we are not a communistic government controlled country”, you did not bother to get a name of the random low level phone answerer likely sitting in India, but you did conclude that his response that the employee was fired for a dress code violation was accurate and the official Corporate Home Depot statement.


----------



## packrat (Nov 3, 2009)

*???*



Dominic said:


> So if I understand this you called “Corporate Home Depot” and “they”, meaning the random low level phone answerer likely sitting in India, told you the employee was fired for not following the dress code. You gave, the random low level phone answerer likely sitting in India, “a piece of your mind old time religion style and also gave them a history lesson on how they couldn't operate as a free business if it wasn't for God fearing soldiers who paid the price so that we are not a communistic government controlled country”, you did not bother to get a name of the random low level phone answerer likely sitting in India, but you did conclude that his response that the employee was fired for a dress code violation was accurate and the official Corporate Home Depot statement.




I don't know what you are getting at or what is going on in your imagination, but I spoke with a guy in Atlanta, who spoke fluent Southern English, NO, I didn't get his name, I didn't need his name. I spoke my beef and will now do as I said I would do, take my business elsewhere. If you're so darned interested, get off your can and make a call yourself and either praise them or blast them. Need anymore info?

EVERYBODY LIKES A LITTLE
NOBODY LIKES A SMART


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 3, 2009)

packrat said:


> I spoke with Corporate Home Depot this morning and they told me that he was fired for not following dress code, due to the button. I gave them a piece of my mind "old time religion style" and also gave them a history lesson on how they couldn't operate as a free business if it wasn't for God fearing soldiers who paid the price so that we are not a communistic government controlled country. He said that he appreciated the soldiers, the U.S. and even GOD. I told him that their company had a strange way of showing it, and that I will be taking my business elsewhere.


Now, have you called any of these on this link and told them your not doing business with them either (make sure you dont use Bellsouth or At&T or any Motorola phone to call and probably dont Google them either, all on the list) Truly something God called an abomination, yet these support it.


Spotlite said:


> http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=52052


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 3, 2009)

My wife works for a dentist, she wears a uniform(as such) and is not allow to wear any type pin or decorations on her blouse.
Even at Christmas time.


----------



## packrat (Nov 3, 2009)

*???*



Spotlite said:


> Now, have you called any of these on this link and told them your not doing business with them either (make sure you dont use Bellsouth or At&T or any Motorola phone to call and probably dont Google them either, all on the list) Truly something God called an abomination, yet these support it.



Thanks for the list, are these the one you do business with, or stay away from?
Your call Spottie!


----------



## flatfoot (Nov 3, 2009)

Assembing soap box.

Folks, ya know what, this incident with Home Depot is nothing new. Things like this happen daily and no one says a word. Time goes by and the next thing you know you can't mention God or Jesus anywhere in public because you might "affend" someone and be charged with a hate crime. Does this sound far fetched? If you think this will never happen, just remain quiet. One day you will wake up in the United Socialist States of the "Affended"

The only reason for this discussion is that a FEW squeaky wheels got offended and the silent majority caved in. It is our own fault, we are quiet while others are working diligently to destroy the foundation of this country by making it the harlot of nations. 

As a privately owned company,Home Depot has the right to make the dress code rules and enforce them. And they should be enforced fairly. Citizens have the right to disagree with them and not shop there. But the point of the matter is this. WHY WOULD ANY BUSINESS IN THIS GREAT COUNTRY NOT ALLOW AN EMPLOYEE TO WEAR A BUTTON THAT SAYS "one nation under God". To me, that would be like attending UGA and being told that you couldn't wear a bulldog shirt because you might offend the visiting Gator fan. I know, I said "to me". Here is the deal, I am proud to be an American. I am thankful to be living in a Christian nation. Why are people thinking like that? How did we get to this point? We have ignored what has been going on and now it is too late. 

Folks on the political forum have defended Home Depot on the basis that is a fairness issue. That is just the pretty package that that the argument is put in. The problem is that deep down people are truly offended by the words "God" or "Jesus". To acknowledge God and Jesus means that we must accept the fact that we are accountable to God. It is human nature to deny accountability. Just look around, nothing is nobody's fault. We are all victims. Is that not true. Step back and look around, I'll bet that 99% of convicted felons will have a tear jerking story to justify their actions.

The real attack is against Jesus and God. Why are nativity scenes being attacked, the ten commandments, the cross? Anything that reminds people of God or Jesus is being or will be attacked. Either directly or indirectly. Why? because it is human nature to avoid conviction and deny accountability. Just in case you are having a problem understanding human nature, think about this. Do you have to teach a child to lie? Do you have to teach a child to be selfish? The answer is NO, you do not. A child has to be taught how to be generous and to tell the truth.

 You know what, I believe that we should quit apologizing and kissing tail to all those that complain about our country and our God. If they don't like it, shut up or leave. If Home Depot changes its policy, great. If not, we tried and they at least know how we feel. The majority needs to start making noise!

This is just one tiny skirmish in a world war.

Disassembling soap box.


----------



## packrat (Nov 3, 2009)

*whoooo-weeeee*



flatfoot said:


> Assembing soap box.
> 
> Folks, ya know what, this incident with Home Depot is nothing new. Things like this happen daily and no one says a word. Time goes by and the next thing you know you can't mention God or Jesus anywhere in public because you might "affend" someone and be charged with a hate crime. Does this sound far fetched? If you think this will never happen, just remain quiet. One day you will wake up in the United Socialist States of the "Affended"
> 
> ...




PREACH IT, FLAT FOOT.
There are none so blind as those who choose not to see.
And just for the record folks, that last sermon was brought to you compliments of a former God fearing Soldier.​NOW BACK TO OUR SELF CENTERED LIVES

2 Timothy 3
1   This know also, that in the last days perilous times shall come. 

2   For men shall be lovers of their own selves, covetous, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy, 

3   Without natural affection, trucebreakers, false accusers, incontinent, fierce, despisers of those that are good, 

4   Traitors, heady, highminded, lovers of pleasures more than lovers of God; 

5   Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof: from such turn away. 

6   For of this sort are they which creep into houses, and lead captive silly women laden with sins, led away with divers lusts, 

7   Ever learning, and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth.

Matthew 10:33
But whosoever shall deny me before men, him will I also deny before my Father which is in heaven

 James 4:17Therefore to him that knoweth to do good, and doeth it not, to him it is sin.


----------



## Rays123 (Nov 3, 2009)

does anybody besides me feel like theres more to this story than whats being told???


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 4, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> does anybody besides me feel like theres more to this story than whats being told???


Yes


packrat said:


> Thanks for the list, are these the one you do business with, or stay away from?
> Your call Spottie!


It doesnt take a rocket scientist to view the list and come to a conclusion that most of us on here use most of the companies daily on the list You probably supported their cause when you  "so called" called on the phone and blasted Home Depot and put them in their place Its just humor I guess when folks bow their chest out and crow like a banny rooster over 1 company and use scripture (when you used he that knows to do good and does it not, to him it is sin) but sit by the sidelines and not voice their opinions (knowing to good and doing it not) at other companies. Sometimes I guess its just "look at me what I did" for attention and not really speaking up for the real cause. BTW, a true Christian is not gona make a fool out of himself over the phone putting folks in their place, theres way to handle things


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 4, 2009)

I heard about this situation. We wonder why our country is in the shape it is.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2009)

packrat said:


> EVERYBODY LIKES A LITTLE
> NOBODY LIKES A SMART


 
Gosh how very Christian of you...


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 4, 2009)

Dominic said:


> Gosh how very Christian of you...



Really stands out dont it


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 4, 2009)

Dominic said:


> Gosh how very Christian of you...





Spotlite said:


> Really stands out dont it



well...at least he didn't cuss


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 4, 2009)

If we just lived in a manner that elevates Christ, we would have no need for buttons, pins, bumper stickers, necklaces or funny t-shirts with slogans on them. 
But then again, we would get no attention, whether it be praise or disgust. 
Sounds like a mountain out of a mole hill. 

"Tell everyone about the Gospel and, if necessary, use words."


----------



## packrat (Nov 4, 2009)

Spotlite said:


> Its just humor I guess when folks bow their chest out and crow like a banny rooster over 1 company and use scripture (when you used he that knows to do good and does it not, to him it is sin) but sit by the sidelines and not voice their opinions (knowing to good and doing it not) at other companies. Sometimes I guess its just "look at me what I did" for attention and not really speaking up for the real cause. BTW, a true Christian is not gona make a fool out of himself over the phone putting folks in their place, theres way to handle things



And how should we handle this Spottie? I did what I felt was right, I spoke my beef and have changed vendors for my needs. I need not the praise of doing what is right, but I couldn't live with the shame of sitting idly by without making a move. If folks will use their bible as a study tool instead of a coffee table decoration we wouldn't be in the shape we're in now. If you have been using yours as a study tool, you'll find in the Book of Revelation Chapter 3, that we are living in the last days, and many of today's Christians are bone-a-fide members of the Church of Laodicea. There's no middle ground, you're either hot or cold. Does your lack of actions make The Lord  want to puke or is he well pleased? Answer that to yourself, not me.

Revelation 3
13 He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches. 

14   And unto the angel of the church of the Laodiceans write; These things saith the Amen, the faithful and true witness, the beginning of the creation of God; 

15   I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot. 

16   So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth.



Dominic said:


> Gosh how very Christian of you...



IT'S REALLY A MIRROR, WHAT DO YOU SEE?
Provoked  by your remark "POST 52" about who I actually spoke with?
Maybe my remark hit a sore spot, If the shoe fits, wear it.
God created both, one for good, one for bad. Can you figure out which is which?


Spotlite said:


> Really stands out dont it



Just for Spottie:

1 Peter 2:9 But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light:

THAT'S ME!


----------



## earl (Nov 4, 2009)

packrat said:


> I don't know what you are getting at or what is going on in your imagination, but I spoke with a guy in Atlanta, who spoke fluent Southern English, NO, I didn't get his name, I didn't need his name. I spoke my beef and will now do as I said I would do, take my business elsewhere. If you're so darned interested, get off your can and make a call yourself and either praise them or blast them. Need anymore info?
> 
> EVERYBODY LIKES A LITTLE
> NOBODY LIKES A SMART





Every body loves a little donkey ??? I don't get it . What does the size of a donkey matter ?????


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2009)

packrat said:


> IT'S REALLY A MIRROR, WHAT DO YOU SEE?
> 
> Provoked by your remark about who I actually spoke with?
> 
> ...





Nothing like a good white trash Christian defending his version of god by declaring that everyone likes a piece of Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- but no one likes a jack Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. 



What's next packer you going to quote St. Paul's "I'm rubber you're glue" sermon?



You got to love white trash Christianity.


----------



## earl (Nov 4, 2009)

Say it ain't so jo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Not on the Spiritual Forum !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## packrat (Nov 4, 2009)

*well*



Dominic said:


> Nothing like a good white trash Christian defending his version of god by declaring that everyone likes a piece of Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- but no one likes a jack Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, to even say "White Trash Christianity" is blasphemous to my Lord And Savior. Christianity: Means to be Christ-like. There is no such thing as W.T.C. unless you are saying that Christ himself was White Trash. I believe that he was definately not trash and a fair chance that he wasn't white as I am, due to the area from which he came. Of course He is the Son of God and came into the earth by way of a virgin, So it's up for grabs what color he really was. Maybe you meant to say WAS "REDNECK RELIGION" Which I am not. Any label which you give me will definately be a degree higher than your  "SELF- RIGHTEOUS, HOLIER THAN THOU  LABEL" of which you wear. Maybe one day you'll realize that your not as smart as you think, But you do make a fine Judge, but that's your burden. Now I remember why I left the Spiritual Forum and went to the Political Forum, There's more Christians there. That's scary You couldn't stay on topic, so you look around for somebody to prod or crucify. You should have lived in the Biblical Times, You would have fit right in.

ho·li·er-than-thou
adj.
Exhibiting an attitude of superior virtue; self-righteously pious. 

Self-righteousness
(also called sententiousness) is a feeling of smug moral superiority derived from a sense that one's beliefs, actions, or affiliations are of greater virtue than those of the average person.

Piously
self-assured and smugly moralistic


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 4, 2009)

packrat said:


> I spoke with Corporate Home Depot this morning and they told me that he was fired for not following dress code, due to the button. I gave them a piece of my mind "old time religion style" and also gave them a history lesson on how they couldn't operate as a free business if it wasn't for God fearing soldiers who paid the price so that we are not a communistic government controlled country. He said that he appreciated the soldiers, the U.S. and even GOD. I told him that their company had a strange way of showing it, and that I will be taking my business elsewhere.



Every once in a while most of us do something like you did here.  Does it have any long or short term impact of the person or business?  Nope.  But for this one time, we did something.  You exerted personal power upon society.  Not many ways to do that anymore.
Don't be surprised a few weeks or months from now when you find yourself walking into the local Home Depot.
Hopefully we all take this sort of stand from time to time.
It did make you feel good, didn't it?
Three years ago I put Lowes on my "do not enter" list.  It lasted for a few weeks.
The poor person you spoke to was probably a Deacon at the local Baptist church.


----------



## packrat (Nov 4, 2009)

*???*



Ronnie T said:


> Every once in a while most of us do something like you did here.  Does it have any long or short term impact of the person or business?  Nope.  But for this one time, we did something.  You exerted personal power upon society.  Not many ways to do that anymore.
> Don't be surprised a few weeks or months from now when you find yourself walking into the local Home Depot.
> 
> Obviously you haven't a clue to my standards, If I was a gambling man, I'd take your money. I've banned several businesses for different reasons and have not returned. Will it impact their business on a large scale? NO, but I have to live my life by my standards and not those created by a politically correct society.
> ...



Maybe he was, but it was "his job" to answer complaints, record them and pass them on to the higher in command. I hold no personal grudges agaist the guy. My beef is with Corp. Policy and as I stated it's "my beef", if anyone wants to make it theirs "feel free" if not "so be it"


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 4, 2009)

packrat said:


> And how should we handle this Spottie? Does your lack of actions make The Lord  want to puke or is he well pleased? Answer that to yourself, not me.
> 
> 
> Just for Spottie:
> ...





packrat said:


> If you're so darned interested, get off your can and make a call yourself and either praise them or blast them. Need anymore info?
> 
> EVERYBODY LIKES A LITTLE
> NOBODY LIKES A SMART



On the first question..............theres probably over 100 customer service reps in the Southeast, your 1 phone call most likely went no where with that one person. Your probably viewed as a single individual with a chip on your shoulder looking for a $50 gift card by complaining. If you really wanted to do something, why not get about 100 or so names on a petition, take a copy to the local store and give it to the manager on duty and then deliver a copy to headquarters and be off to Lowes? Actions speak louder than word. See, there is a way after all to do things without blasting off from the lips. And, how do you know I am sitting idle?? Is it because I have not boasted about what I am or am not doing? 


And on the 2nd part...................maybe.............But I wouldnt have known it by how well your attitude represents a Christ-like spirit


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 4, 2009)

packrat said:


> First of all, to even say "White Trash Christianity" is blasphemous to my Lord And Savior. Christianity: Means to be Christ-like. There is no such thing as W.T.C. unless you are saying that Christ himself was White Trash. I believe that he was definately not trash and a fair chance that he wasn't white as I am, due to the area from which he came. Of course He is the Son of God and came into the earth by way of a virgin, So it's up for grabs what color he really was. Maybe you meant to say WAS "REDNECK RELIGION" Which I am not. Any label which you give me will definately be a degree higher than your  "SELF- RIGHTEOUS, HOLIER THAN THOU  LABEL" of which you wear. Maybe one day you'll realize that your not as smart as you think, But you do make a fine Judge, but that's your burden. Now I remember why I left the Spiritual Forum and went to the Political Forum, There's more Christians there. That's scary You couldn't stay on topic, so you look around for somebody to prod or crucify. You should have lived in the Biblical Times, You would have fit right in.
> 
> ho·li·er-than-thou
> adj.
> ...



packrat, I got to agree with you here. But............ being Christ-like and saying your Christ-like are 2 different things. You got to admit, some of your post here are not something I would imagine Christ saying. Theres some scripture that deals with letting your good be spoken evil of......................kind of what I was getting at with how you handle your self. Its not always about not hurting Home Depots feelings, its about not burning bridges. You might actually reach someone and convert them, maybe, maybe not. Worst case is you dont buy there anymore. Blast off the wrong way, you will never reach them regardless if you buy there again or not.


----------



## packrat (Nov 4, 2009)

*well*



Spotlite said:


> On the first question..............theres probably over 100 customer service reps in the Southeast, your 1 phone call most likely went no where with that one person. Your probably viewed as a single individual with a chip on your shoulder looking for a $50 gift card by complaining. If you really wanted to do something, why not get about 100 or so names on a petition, take a copy to the local store and give it to the manager on duty and then deliver a copy to headquarters and be off to Lowes? Actions speak louder than word. See, there is a way after all to do things without blasting off from the lips. And, how do you know I am sitting idle?? Is it because I have not boasted about what I am or am not doing?
> 
> I couldn't care less at which level I was viewed by the rep. and I wouldn't take their forgiveness card, which I'm not so sure even exists. I never begged anyone to call, Read my first post, it states basically "If you are irritated and not to lazy to get off your can call ...-...-...."  If you don't want to participate FINE,  IF NOT continue as normal. It was you and your buddy Duminic that started with the smart remarks, not me. If you want to petition, then petion. I'll do as I see fit, and that was to call Corp. I don't need you or your buddy telling me or anyone else how to do things. You play the way you wanna play and I'll do the same. I never said that you was sitting idly by, I said that "I" couldn't sit idly by. And in the last question, I clearly stated "Answer To God not to me" that's between you and He.
> 
> And on the 2nd part...................maybe.............But I wouldnt have known it by how well your attitude represents a Christ-like spirit



"Maybe" sounds like a confession to me
GOOD THING YOU'RE NOT THE OFFICIAL JUDGE,
but you make a fine ARM-CHAIR one.


----------



## packrat (Nov 4, 2009)

*and*



Spotlite said:


> packrat, I got to agree with you here. But............ being Christ-like and saying your Christ-like are 2 different things. You got to admit, some of your post here are not something I would imagine Christ saying. Theres some scripture that deals with letting your good be spoken evil of......................kind of what I was getting at with how you handle your self. Its not always about not hurting Home Depots feelings, its about not burning bridges. You might actually reach someone and convert them, maybe, maybe not. Worst case is you dont buy there anymore. Blast off the wrong way, you will never reach them regardless if you buy there again or not.



And you and your buddys snappy comments about something that did not pertain to you  in POST #'s 52 & 54 are sure to Bring Them In By The Hundreds. I'm not perfect as some on here "feel" to be, I'm just forgiven and saved by grace. Might be best if we spent the same amount of time out witnessing instead of arguing. We're having visitation at church tommorrow, wanna come?


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 4, 2009)

packrat said:


> And you and your buddys snappy comments about something that did not pertain to you  in POST #'s 52 & 54 are sure to Bring Them In By The Hundreds. I'm not perfect as some on here "feel" to be, I'm just forgiven and saved by grace. Might be best if we spent the same amount of time out witnessing instead of arguing. We're having visitation at church tommorrow, wanna come?


LOL, a snappy comment? You kind of threw everyone reading into this by asking "can yiou find the time to voice your opinion?" I only posted my quote below asking you if you have also voiced your opinions to these other companies. And it was only because you posted the bottom quote. And I dont have anything in post 52

Notice one thing about Christ-like...........I have not stooped to name calling and such or even a "donkey" picture..............remember what I said about actions speaking louder than words?  I will have to decline on the visitation, thanks for the offer.


Spotlite said:


> Now, have you called any of these on this link and told them your not doing business with them either (make sure you dont use Bellsouth or At&T or any Motorola phone to call and probably dont Google them either, all on the list) Truly something God called an abomination, yet these support it.





packrat said:


> call 1-800-553-3199, press 1 for english, then press 5
> 
> James 4:17
> Therefore to him that knoweth to do good, and doeth it not, to him it is sin.​


----------



## packrat (Nov 4, 2009)

*????*



Spotlite said:


> Now, have you called any of these on this link and told them your not doing business with them either (make sure you dont use Bellsouth or At&T or any Motorola phone to call and probably dont Google them either, all on the list) Truly something God called an abomination, yet these support it.



Forgive me, I'm positive that you posted this in all sincerety with the intentions of helping me out and not bashing me
Yall win Spotlite, I'm gonna do something else that "The Elitest" will consider to be not very Christlike. I'm gonna quote my Grandpa (RIP)
"Boy, You can't win a whizzing match with a skunk, you're on his ground and he has the upper hand"

I'm outta here, Beam me up Lord, I'm a stranger in a foreign land


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 5, 2009)

packrat said:


> Forgive me, I'm positive that you posted this in all sincerety with the intentions of helping me out and not bashing me
> Yall win Spotlite, I'm gonna do something else that "The Elitest" will consider to be not very Christlike. I'm gonna quote my Grandpa (RIP)
> "Boy, You can't win a whizzing match with a skunk, you're on his ground and he has the upper hand"
> 
> I'm outta here, Beam me up Lord, I'm a stranger in a foreign land



No, not at all. It was simply making a statement. Your asking if we had time to voice our opinions and quoting scripture about knowing to good and doing it not. The statement was simply practice what you preach. Im sorry you feel the way you do, but your the one that stooped to name calling, not the "elitest".


----------



## Dominic (Nov 5, 2009)

packrat said:


> First of all, to even say "White Trash Christianity" is blasphemous to my Lord And Savior. Christianity: Means to be Christ-like. There is no such thing as W.T.C. unless you are saying that Christ himself was White Trash.




No I am saying that you are WTC and that Christ has little if nothing to do with why you preach like you do. 

I have a neighbor like you, glad to talk about getting a little but will blast away at gays for being against God or will get all uppity when a private business ask employees not to wear a pin with the word “God” on it. It a pick n’ chooses type of Christianity. 



packrat said:


> Maybe one day you'll realize that your (you’re) not as smart as you think,


 
Maybe but it’s not bloody likely




packrat said:


> ho•li•er-than-thou
> adj.
> Exhibiting an attitude of superior virtue; self-righteously pious.



Like calling a low level worker and giving a piece of the “old time religion” mind. Is it the calling that makes you feel bigger or is it the fact that you know they can not yell back?



packrat said:


> Self-righteousness
> (also called sententiousness) is a feeling of smug moral superiority derived from a sense that one's beliefs, actions, or affiliations are of greater virtue than those of the average person.



Note the word “actions” and consider yours



packrat said:


> Piously
> self-assured and smugly moralistic



ditto


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy Crap Batman...


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 5, 2009)

Swamp Runner said:


> Holy Crap Batman...



Funny really.  I haven't seen a doosy like this one in a while


----------



## gtparts (Nov 5, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Funny really.  I haven't seen a doosy like this one in a while



Don't confuse a Duesenberg  with the collision of two Yugos, rj.

Duesenbergs have significantly more class.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 5, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Don't confuse a Duesenberg  with the collision of two Yugos, rj.
> 
> Duesenbergs have significantly more class.




Speaking of Duesenbergs, if you ever make it out to Sylmar California, you must take a tour of the Nethercutt museum.  It is free, all you have to do is make a reservation.  The collection of Duesenbergs and other cars is amazing.  All of them in running condition.  All of them driven on a weekly/monthly basis.

http://nethercuttcollection.org/


----------



## Dominic (Nov 5, 2009)

I have been informed that I have been a bit of a halichoeres bivittatus, so I will lay off.  

Swamp and RJ you are good men


----------

